# Cubesmith tiles on Type F?



## HALLU (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi!

The stickers that came on my Type F are starting to peel, and is generally very darkish so I'd like to swap them with tiles, but it looks like the tiles are too big! What do you guys do in a situation like this? What can you recommend? I was thinking of cutting the tiles so that they'll fit, but I'd like to see if I can avoid that, because I wouldn't cut very straight if I know myself.

A little help 

Malte


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 2, 2009)

If you used a square and a pencil to mark and you make your cuts with a nice sharp blade I don't think you'd have any issues. I don't see any other way you could make those tiles work on that cube without cutting :/
I didn't know that type Fs were smaller than other kinds, actually.


----------



## HALLU (Dec 2, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> If you used a square and a pencil to mark and you make your cuts with a nice sharp blade I don't think you'd have any issues. I don't see any other way you could make those tiles work on that cube without cutting :/
> I didn't know that type Fs were smaller than other kinds, actually.



It's not that it's smaller, but the cubies are rounded, so that the sides of the tiles will be in the air, while the center of the tile will be sticking just fine.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 2, 2009)

Compare with larger cubes to see which tiles fit.


----------



## Edward (Dec 2, 2009)

Did you try bending the tiles a bit?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 2, 2009)

I just bought some 4x4 tiles for my type F. They aren't that much smaller, so it shouldn't make much difference, but they should fit well, I think.


----------



## HALLU (Dec 2, 2009)

Edward said:


> Did you try bending the tiles a bit?



I didn't put them on yet because I wanted advice first. But that might work, I just think the tiles are too stiff.. But I might try that in a couple of days, if nothing else comes up.



Zarxrax said:


> I just bought some 4x4 tiles for my type F. They aren't that much smaller, so it shouldn't make much difference, but they should fit well, I think.



Great! Can you reply again if they fit well, when you've tried it?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 2, 2009)

HALLU said:


> Great! Can you reply again if they fit well, when you've tried it?



Sure, but I just ordered them yesterday, so it might be a little while before I get them.

If you want to see how they would fit, it tells the size of the tiles on the cubesmith site. You can use a ruler to draw one on a piece of paper then see how it looks on your cube.


----------



## Mr.Toad (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like to see the final result too. Could you post a picture when you got it?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok, sure thing.


----------



## HALLU (Dec 2, 2009)

Zarxrax said:


> Ok, sure thing.



I'll subscribe to this thread, waiting for your feedback


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 7, 2009)

Alright, here you go:

White Type F, 4x4 tiles compared to 3x3 stickers
White Type F, full 4x4 tiles
Black Type F-II, 4x4 stickers compared to 3x3 stickers
Black Type F-II, full 4x4 stickers

It looks like the F-II has slightly smaller than normal stickers to begin with, so the difference isn't that noticeable on that one.
4x4 stickers also fit my mini-diansheng cube quite well.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Dec 7, 2009)

Zarxrax >> very interesting concept, after injuring myself for the fifth time when 3x3x3 tiles slide underneath my fingernails while cubing with my F I am considering a switch to 4x4x4 tiles.

Have you found that it hampers your recognition at all?


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 8, 2009)

I only solved my Type F twice since adding the tiles, and it hurt my recognition a bit. I expect that once I've gotten used to it, it wont be a problem anymore though.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 8, 2009)

Another thing, although 4x4 stickers and tiles are more expensive, if you are stickering multiple cubes, they end up being cheaper.
2 sets of 4x4x4 stickers will cover 3 cubes, and 4 sets will cover 7.


----------



## iseldoff (Nov 8, 2010)

I was thinking of just geting the regular ttiles and just sanding them down do you guys think that would work or would itt look to ruff?


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 8, 2010)

iseldoff said:


> I was thinking of just geting the regular ttiles and just sanding them down do you guys think that would work or would itt look to ruff?


 
You bumped a really old thread...

Cubesmith sells type F/small cubes tiles.


----------



## iseldoff (Nov 8, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> You bumped a really old thread...
> 
> Cubesmith sells type F/small cubes tiles.



Nope im afraid they don't. I think what your thinking of is the fact that they sell f type stickers not tiles.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 8, 2010)

iseldoff said:


> Nope im afraid they don't. I think what your thinking of is the fact that they sell f type stickers not tiles.


 
oh.

Well then, buy the stickers then?


----------



## 4. (Nov 8, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> oh.
> 
> Well then, buy the stickers then?


 
What if he wants the tiles?
:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## HALLU (Nov 8, 2010)

To answer you, TheMachanga, I personally like the tiles better 

And to answer you, iseldoff, I think that would work fine considering you did a good job sanding. Shouldn't be too hard though.


----------

